# Bridle without chin strap?



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

I have seen bridles without a chin strap before. It look a bit odd since I'm western and I use one.

Once I cleaned all of my bridles and forgot to put the chin strap back on when I put it on the horse. It worked but the horse acted weird. Rough on turns too.

Why do some bridles not have one?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

A chin strap is the term used in my experience for riding with a snaffle. It works to help keep the cheek pieces of the bit from being pulled into the horses mouth. 

If you're riding in a curb, the curb strap will act as another leverage point.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> A chin strap is the term used in my experience for riding with a snaffle. It works to help keep the cheek pieces of the bit from being pulled into the horses mouth.
> 
> If you're riding in a curb, the curb strap will act as another leverage point.


I have seen people use a curb without a strap.

I forgot the strap on a French link.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Exactly, not everyone rides with either. I use a curb strap when riding with a leverage bit but very rarely use a chin strap. 

I don't know anything about a french link strap? Do you have a picture?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

A curb strap (or chain - or chin strap) is always used on a leverage bit - always. Anyone using a leverage bit without one is misusing it and defeating the purpose. Many riders put one on a snaffle just to keep the bit from being pulled through a horse's mouth.

BTW, it's never put on a bridle, just the bit.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I should have re-worded it, thanks for correcting me! 

Should have said: Not everyone rides with one, but for the leverage bit to properly function, a curb chain will be used.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Exactly, not everyone rides with either. I use a curb strap when riding with a leverage bit but very rarely use a chin strap.
> 
> I don't know anything about a french link strap? Do you have a picture?


No..
But you pretty much my questions. Thanks.
Each bite uses a chin strap for different reasons.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Cowgirl101 said:


> Each bite uses a chin strap for different reasons.


There are only 2 reasons for a chin strap - leverage or prevention.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

You will be clearer if you always say Curb strap for the leverage bit, and Chin strap for the snaffle.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

On a leverage bit (one with shanks), a cub strap is always necessary. If you've seen someone ride without it on a curb bit, they were mis-imformed and using the bit wrong.

With snaffles, the chin strap is a matter of preference. It is not necessary, but can be used to keep the bit-ring from being pulled through the mouth if for some reason one rein was pulled that hard.

In your situation, with your french link snaffle, you don't need the chin strap. It shouldn't come in to play at all. Since your horse was acting different without it on, maybe you had it adjusted too tight in the past? Here is a picture of a properly fitted chin strap: Chin strap on snaffle image by janlvtt on Photobucket 
See how it doesn't touch the horse's chin? It would only do anything if the rider say, fell and held on to one rein.
Also, make certain that, like in the picture, the chin strap is in front of the reins on the bit.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Curb chains/staps are for curb bits, to give that extra cue behind the nose as well as in the mouth. Some people use curb chains on snaffles, but only so the bit doesn't pull through the mouth.


----------

